# [RISOLTO]Crash alla riproduzione video su Kde

## matthew_s

Da qualche tempo all'avvio di qualsiasi video, mi crasha il server grafico e il sistema ritorna al login senza riavviarsi e come se si resettasse il server grafico.

Tutto ciò succede solo se riproduco un file con un software di riproduzione video (VLC , Kplayer) , su browser non succede

E' successo dopo dei aggiornamenti recenti , tra cui KDE 4.7.4 vlc 1.13 xorg-server, credevo fosse un problema di vlc , ho tentato di reinstallarlo ma niente, ho provato anche con kplayer stessi risultati.

Son passato alla reinstallazione di xorg-server e dei driver video , mesa, fglrx ma nulla di fatto.

Come posso procedere ??

Qualcuno ha qualche idea   :Idea: 

Emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.10.41 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.13-r4, 3.1.6-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.1.6-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_P8400_@_2.26GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 20 Jan 2012 22:00:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.6 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.1.4-r3

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.6

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.13-r4

Repositories: gentoo rion wirelay kde gamerlay-stable

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0 /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.3/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="it en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/rion /var/lib/layman/wirelay /var/lib/layman/kde /var/lib/layman/gamerlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cleartype cli consolekit cpu-detection cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus directfb dri dv fortran gdbm gif glitz gpm iconv java jpeg jpeg2k kde laptop lcdfilter mmx mng modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre png policykit pppd private-headers qt3support qt4 readline semantic-desktop session sql sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 svg sysfs tcpd threads thumbnail tiff truetype udev unicode v4l v4l2 webkit wicd xcb xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

  :Idea: Last edited by matthew_s on Sun Jan 29, 2012 5:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

potrebbe essere questo il problema: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=391193 ?

per verificare prova con mplayer, ad esempio

mplayer -vo gl tuo_file

----------

## matthew_s

Grazie sul link che mi hai postato c'era il suggerimento risolutivo

basta aggiungere al file di configurazione xorg.conf

```

Section "Extensions"

        Option "XVideo" "Disable"

EndSection

```

----------

